# HOW EASY IS TO CUT A TOP OFF A 64 IMPALA HARDTOP



## FLAWDA$BOI (Mar 25, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PIC OF SOMETHING LIKE THAT OF A 64 IMPALA


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI (Mar 25, 2007)

COME ON PEEP'S HELP THIS LATINO OUT


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

it's easier (and makes more sense) to sell it and buy a real vert


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 8 2007, 07:27 PM~8261033
> *it's easier (and makes more sense) to sell it and buy a real vert
> *



TRU TRU BUT U GONNA LET ME GET A LOAN OR WUT LOL


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAWDA$BOI_@Jul 8 2007, 08:29 PM~8261036
> *TRU TRU BUT U GONNA LET ME GET A LOAN OR WUT LOL
> *


work on the hardtop, and look for a vert?.. save some cash to drop on one with a trade when the hardtop is done?

look at some buildup topics, of people verting regals, caddies...


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 8 2007, 07:44 PM~8261102
> *work on the hardtop, and look for a vert?.. save some cash to drop on one with a trade when the hardtop is done?
> 
> look at some buildup topics, of people verting regals, caddies...
> *



4SHO WOODY BELIEVE THAT


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

you chop the top off a 64 and the car's value worthless, no matter how much work you put into it. In terms of value the car is basically looked upon like a salvaged car.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

hey there is a couple removable hardtop impalas out there, there pretty cool too, but i couldn't get myself to cut the roof off mine


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Jul 9 2007, 06:19 AM~8263329
> *you chop the top off a 64 and the car's value worthless, no matter how much work you put into it.  In terms of value the car is basically looked upon like a salvaged car.
> *






   
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

just as some of the others have said, dont do it.


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Non-factory convertible impalas :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
Might as well get a four door.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Jul 9 2007, 11:43 PM~8268407
> *Non-factory convertible impalas  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> Might as well get a four door.
> *





:nono:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

IMO, If its your dream car and to be convertable, cut the top off as a proper conversion--like how west coast ressurection does it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

man ive seen quotes start at about 7k to get it going from a HT to CLONE drop, if you include all the vert parts already.

if you just wanna chop it. you will get no respect from any real riders and ruin a perfectly good car. 

i known several people wth chop top rides, and its fuckin worthless at least here if it rains your fucked.


and REAL TALK, without the roof you ruin a actual main support that hold the car together , I WILL GUARRANTEE THAT THE BODY AND FRAME WILL FLEX ENOUGH TO CAUSE PROLEMS WITH YOUR DOORS within some time, this is true for lifted and non lifted cars.

anyone care to argue feel free.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 9 2007, 09:53 PM~8271362
> *IMO, If its your dream car and to be convertable, cut the top off as a proper conversion--like how west coast ressurection does it.
> *


or pull your head out of your ass and try to trade it for a real vert. less trouble, less money, more sence.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

by the time you get done with the conversion you might as well bought a real vert because even a conversion aint cheap and not to mention its not a easy task finding all the parts and executing the convertion properly, maybe it comes out good maybe not. If you just plan on chopping (Hacking) the top off, like Slo mentioned, you are taking off one of the key structural parts of your vehicle. real convertables have way more reinforcements to support it. 

finish off the hart top and then you have room for trade for a vert project and be on your way...










> _Originally posted by FLAWDA$BOI_@Jul 8 2007, 05:53 PM~8260840
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PIC OF SOMETHING LIKE THAT OF A 64 IMPALA
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just pattern out the top


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI (Mar 25, 2007)

THANKS 4 EVERYONE OPINION ON THE TOPIC MUCH LUV TO A AND STAY UP PEEPZ


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 9 2007, 10:58 PM~8271924
> *by the time you get done with the conversion you might as well bought a real vert because even a conversion aint cheap and not to mention its not a easy task finding all the parts and executing the convertion properly, maybe it comes out good maybe not. If you just plan on chopping (Hacking) the top off, like Slo mentioned, you are taking off one of the key structural parts of your vehicle. real convertables have way more reinforcements to support it.
> 
> finish off the hart top and then you have room for trade for a vert project and be on your way...
> *


x2









do up the hardtop for now,,,when u get done,,,,sell it,,,,find a project vert,,,and let the journey begin.....nothing wrong with a hardtop 6foe :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Just blow da brains Homeboy!!!! Here's the topic I started a while back about sunroofs.... Peace........


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=337902&st=140


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

This topic is hard to read.


----------



## 63_Rivi (Jul 15, 2004)

A friend of mine did this, I personally could not do this to my own car............but I helped him with it. As far as re-inforcements go, you will need 4 in total. 2 re-inforcements go on the frame roughly lined up with the "A" pillar one on either side.........mount it to the floor rail that is already welded to the floor in that area, this will add 2 more body mounts to your car. The second set of re-inforcement is a triangular shaped piece that welds from the floor pan to the inner quarter panel, roughly where the quarter glass is towards the front. He picked up a convertable windshield frame and I welded it in for him so that it didn't look like shit around the window....... I don't have any photos of the build up but here's a finished look. People around here talk alot a shit about it.........but they're usually rolling a peice of shit anyways. LOL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 9 2007, 10:11 PM~8271562
> *man ive seen quotes start at about 7k to get it going from a HT to CLONE drop, if you include all the vert parts already.
> 
> if you just wanna chop it. you will get no respect from any real riders and ruin a perfectly good car.
> ...


fuck yea thats oing to flex unlike a true vert Dont do it jus find a vert


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRIVE-THRU_@Jul 11 2007, 10:27 AM~8282793
> *A friend of mine did this, I personally could not do this to my own car............but I helped him with it. As far as re-inforcements go, you will need 4 in total. 2 re-inforcements go on the frame roughly lined up with the "A" pillar one on either side.........mount it to the floor rail that is already welded to the floor in that area, this will add 2 more body mounts to your car. The second set of re-inforcement is a triangular shaped piece that welds from the floor pan to the inner quarter panel, roughly where the quarter glass is towards the front. He picked up a convertable windshield frame and I welded it in for him so that it didn't look like shit around the window....... I don't have any photos of the build up but here's a finished look. People around here talk alot a shit about it.........but they're usually rolling a peice of shit anyways. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


that is a nice looking car why don't he find a doner convertable and finish it off?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRIVE-THRU_@Jul 11 2007, 08:27 AM~8282793
> *A friend of mine did this, I personally could not do this to my own car............but I helped him with it. As far as re-inforcements go, you will need 4 in total. 2 re-inforcements go on the frame roughly lined up with the "A" pillar one on either side.........mount it to the floor rail that is already welded to the floor in that area, this will add 2 more body mounts to your car. The second set of re-inforcement is a triangular shaped piece that welds from the floor pan to the inner quarter panel, roughly where the quarter glass is towards the front. He picked up a convertable windshield frame and I welded it in for him so that it didn't look like shit around the window....... I don't have any photos of the build up but here's a finished look. People around here talk alot a shit about it.........but they're usually rolling a peice of shit anyways. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


that cool. if it had a top wouldnt have to have that nice little tent setup over the car


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Id roll it..IMO convertable with the top up looks kinda crappy anyways... but I woulda tried to find the windows and kept the windows.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 11 2007, 03:19 PM~8286018
> *Id roll it..IMO convertable with the top up looks kinda crappy anyways... but I woulda tried to find the windows and kept the windows.
> *


whats crappy about it :uh:


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 12:08 AM~8290049
> *whats crappy about it  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck dem HATERS


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 01:08 AM~8290049
> *whats crappy about it  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you $5000 for it. :cheesy: 
























cash :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 11 2007, 04:19 PM~8286018
> *Id roll it..IMO convertable with the top up looks kinda crappy anyways... but I woulda tried to find the windows and kept the windows.
> *


not so much that its topless its mor eof saying its just a vert impala .


----------



## 63_Rivi (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 12 2007, 07:52 AM~8290895
> *not so much that its topless its mor eof saying its just a vert impala .
> *



oh no, the owner of that car has no shame in telling anyone that he chopped the roof off.........he's not trying to be fake about it. He doesnt call it a convertable at all.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRIVE-THRU_@Jul 12 2007, 08:43 AM~8291204
> *oh no, the owner of that car has no shame in telling anyone that he chopped the roof off.........he's not trying to be fake about it. He doesnt call it a convertable at all.....
> *


yeah that be the diff in fools trying to fake it and guys that just wanted to do what they want with their rides.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

look doggy......... it is a good idea to cut that top off that impala........but do your research first ..... i have a 66 impala hard top ...that iam planning to make convertible ... i been collecting parts to convert thee 66 ... i bought the powered convertible top rack...windshield moldings inside and out the car ..... but now i need thee side quarter panel windows ..and a whole lot of work ahead of me ...look i will save you thee headacks .... you want a convertible ... best thing is ... atleast get the windshield frame of a real convertible with thee inside and out moldings... thats it .... then use your old top ...modify it too come on and off so you can have a carson top type convertible..... or bend up some pipes to make a skeliton then have it covered ... that is what iam going to end up doing ...make sure you at least reinforce around your door frame before you cut the top off..or not your body will buckle ... keep us posted .....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 12 2007, 09:25 AM~8291410
> *look doggy......... it is a good idea to cut that top off that impala........but do your research first .....  i have a 66 impala hard top ...that iam planning to make convertible ... i been collecting parts to convert thee 66 ... i bought the powered  convertible  top rack...windshield  moldings inside and out the car ..... but now i need thee side quarter panel windows ..and a whole lot of work ahead of me ...look i will save you thee headacks .... you want a convertible ... best thing is ... atleast get the windshield frame of a real convertible with thee inside and out moldings... thats it .... then use your old top ...modify it too come on and off so you can have a carson top type convertible..... or bend up some pipes to make a skeliton then have it covered ... that is what iam going to end up doing ...make sure you  at least reinforce around your door frame before you cut the top off..or not your body will buckle ... keep us posted .....
> *


some researchin huh


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 12 2007, 10:25 AM~8291410
> *look doggy......... it is a good idea to cut that top off that impala........but do your research first .....  i have a 66 impala hard top ...that iam planning to make convertible ... i been collecting parts to convert thee 66 ... i bought the powered  convertible  top rack...windshield  moldings inside and out the car ..... but now i need thee side quarter panel windows ..and a whole lot of work ahead of me ...look i will save you thee headacks .... you want a convertible ... best thing is ... atleast get the windshield frame of a real convertible with thee inside and out moldings... thats it .... then use your old top ...modify it too come on and off so you can have a carson top type convertible..... or bend up some pipes to make a skeliton then have it covered ... that is what iam going to end up doing ...make sure you  at least reinforce around your door frame before you cut the top off..or not your body will buckle ... keep us posted .....
> *





I GOTCHA WOODY I KEEP THAT IN MIND, THANKS


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRIVE-THRU_@Jul 11 2007, 10:27 AM~8282793
> *A friend of mine did this, I personally could not do this to my own car............but I helped him with it. As far as re-inforcements go, you will need 4 in total. 2 re-inforcements go on the frame roughly lined up with the "A" pillar one on either side.........mount it to the floor rail that is already welded to the floor in that area, this will add 2 more body mounts to your car. The second set of re-inforcement is a triangular shaped piece that welds from the floor pan to the inner quarter panel, roughly where the quarter glass is towards the front. He picked up a convertable windshield frame and I welded it in for him so that it didn't look like shit around the window....... I don't have any photos of the build up but here's a finished look. People around here talk alot a shit about it.........but they're usually rolling a peice of shit anyways. LOL
> 
> 
> ...






YO SON U DID A GOOS JOB ON THAT 63, I GIVE U PROP'Z, I LIKE THAT LOOK


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

the conversion is going to be a head ack ... have your aleve ready at hand ..if you have not down something like this before practice on a junker first ... measure twice ... cut once ....why dont you post picks of thee impala your going to make a convertible ..alot of people on here are quick to talk shit ..they must feel ugly in thee inside or something... second of all some said you will lose value on the car .... what do they care ....i never read anywhere that you were cutting your top to see if you can get more money when you sale it ..... in this automotive customizing world ....use this rule of thump ...never ever do any modification to your car to make more money at thee end ......just do it for your own personal pleasure


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 12 2007, 10:26 PM~8294394
> *the conversion is going to be a head ack ... have your aleve ready at hand ..if you have not down something like this before practice on a junker first ... measure twice ... cut once ....why dont you post picks of thee impala  your going to make a convertible  ..alot of people on here are quick to talk shit ..they must feel ugly in thee inside or something... second of all  some said you will lose value on the car .... what do they care ....i never read anywhere that you were cutting your top to see if you can get more money when you sale it ..... in this automotive customizing world ....use this rule of thump ...never ever do any modification to your car to make more money at thee end ......just do it for your own personal pleasure
> *






AMEN good luck


----------

